# Radio wont switch modes to CD/Tape or Am/FM



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, 
I have the 6 cd unit with Cassette. This just started the other day. The audio system won't switch between modes. So, if you are playing a CD you can play any CD that is loaded but to swithch to radio you have to remove all the CDs before it switchs back by default. Once in Radio mode you cannot switch between am and fm. 

I guess what i'm saying is that none of the buttons (CD6 - TAPE- FM/AM ) along the top do anything anymore. Every thing else works fine. 

Suggestions anyone? I'm new to this vehicle (like days old). 

Is this a known problem? 

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Bob,

The Nissan 6Cd stacker with a cassette slot is so old that am surprised it lasted that long and the previous owner didn't get rid of it 

I didn't come across this particular problem before but it is a sign that this head unit have had it. If you like the look of the original 6CD stacker in your car you will probably find many of them on eBay selling for less than $100 bucks and you will probably pay much more than that to have it repaired. Time to get a new one mate


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Jalal, 

You're probably right, the thing is toast, and it is time for it to go away. I was just hoping that this was a known problem, and that there was a quick and easy solution in the meantime...you know like push "CD" while holding down "FM/AM" or something... but clearly no such luck. 

Cheers, 
Bob


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Bob,

It is not a common fault with this head-unit. Major problems I know about included getting an error when playing a CD or having the CDs stuck inside. Not to mention the chewed tape (if you have any tapes left that is)


----------

